

Meet OTTO – The Hackable GIF Camera - xilei
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1598272670/meet-otto-the-hackable-gif-camera

======
eleven
Creator here. We've been working on this for the last 6 months. Happy to
answer any questions HN has.

